# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  new restaurant

## TERP37

I see that Entracte will become Bon Temps sometime mid April---anyone have an info on this?-

----------


## shihadehs

Next time we walk by we will pay more attention and see what’s going on

----------


## JEK

Are you sure it is the Saint Barth resto?

This one is changing in France - same name, different continent!

----------


## amyb

The one in Gustavia  has changed names many times but kept the same team.

----------


## cec1

> The one in Gustavia  has changed names many times but kept the same team.



. . . perhaps best remembered as “coup d’état,” or something like that.  With a silver & blue neon palm tree in front.

----------


## amyb

And before that the old gas station pump.

----------


## cec1

. . . and an early provider of free WiFi!

----------


## JEK

Eddie captured this one

----------


## amyb

I waas thinking about an old car and could not remember if it was displayed the sane time as the oil pump. Thanks John.

----------


## TERP37

I think you are correct!!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We had a good meal and a good experience there recently.

----------


## shihadehs

Walked by there yesterday..everything seemed the same..sign still there

----------

